# Question regarding service and return to civilian life



## MrChickenLeg (20 Feb 2021)

Hello all, new member here.

I would like to pose a hypothetical regarding service in the CF that I hope someone can shed some light on for me. If I decide to serve in the CF for any length of time, and I later leave the CF back to civilian life and then become politically active (let's say in the environmental or labour movement) should I espect that my prior service would cause me to be singled out from other civilians by LEO if I were to attend lawfully sanctioned and peaceful political activity (whether it be a workplace strike or otherwise) not considering any other factors?

Thank you,


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Feb 2021)

Short answer, no. Long answer, you have more to fear from your political foes and friends than you do from law enforcement, IMHO.


----------



## brihard (20 Feb 2021)

God no, lol. No, unless someone is behaving in a way that they’re perceived as potentially posing a threat of violence, some prior CAF service wouldn’t be of any consequence. If you’re peacefully exercising your right to express yourself or to assemble, there’s nothing wrong with that.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Feb 2021)

MrChickenLeg said:


> Hello all, new member here.
> 
> I would like to pose a hypothetical regarding service in the CF that I hope someone can shed some light on for me. If I decide to serve in the CF for any length of time, and I later leave the CF back to civilian life and then become politically active (let's say in the environmental or labour movement) should I espect that my prior service would cause me to be singled out from other civilians by LEO if I were to attend lawfully sanctioned and peaceful political activity (whether it be a workplace strike or otherwise) not considering any other factors?
> 
> Thank you,



Unless you plan to become a Nazi, you're probably OK.

Why do you ask?


----------



## MrChickenLeg (20 Feb 2021)

Interesting combination of responses, thank you.

brihard - what if I just have resting b-face and most people just think I "look" big and pissed off, although I am not at all?  

daftandbarmy - I'm the furthest thing possible from a Nazi. Just posing a hypothetical. I'm trying to get better at thoroughly evaluating the long-term consequences of life decisions.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Feb 2021)

MrChickenLeg said:


> brihard - what if I just have resting b-face and most people just think I "look" big and pissed off, although I am not at all?


You'll probably still be wearing a facemask so you're fine.


----------



## brihard (20 Feb 2021)

MrChickenLeg said:


> Interesting combination of responses, thank you.
> 
> brihard - what if I just have resting b-face and most people just think I "look" big and pissed off, although I am not at all?
> 
> ...


Nobody looks happy at a protest or a picket line. Don’t throw rocks or bottles at us and you’re good. It’s not like police have any clue who most people at such an event are anyway, never mind their employment history.


----------



## MrChickenLeg (20 Feb 2021)

Okay, so if I were to be singled out despite that, it would be unusual and quite significant, would you agree?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Feb 2021)

First rule; "Don't be a dick" 
2nd rule; If you are refusing to move because your beliefs make you feel it's necessary, do so politely and do no harm. Your issue will be with the system, not the police officers in front of you. Once arrested, be cooperative, without saying to much. Politeness will be beneficial and likely noted. Also don't carry anything that can be construed as a weapon.
3rd rule: distance yourself from the dicks, both physically and morally.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Feb 2021)

MrChickenLeg said:


> Okay, so if I were to be singled out despite that, it would be unusual and quite significant, would you agree?


Why don't you just tell us what happened.


----------



## MrChickenLeg (20 Feb 2021)

Colin Parkinson, that is good advise. Thank you for your time Sir.


----------



## mariomike (20 Feb 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> First rule; "Don't be a dick"
> 2nd rule; If you are refusing to move because your beliefs make you feel it's necessary, do so politely and do no harm. Your issue will be with the system, not the police officers in front of you. Once arrested, be cooperative, without saying to much. Politeness will be beneficial and likely noted. Also don't carry anything that can be construed as a weapon.
> 3rd rule: distance yourself from the dicks, both physically and morally.


4th rule: Stay away from protests. ( Not actually a Rule. Just my opinion. )


----------



## lenaitch (20 Feb 2021)

MrChickenLeg said:


> Okay, so if I were to be singled out despite that, it would be unusual and quite significant, would you agree?



Despite the reality that Brihard correctly expressed, that the members on scene wouldn't have the first clue who or what you were or are, nor care, there is a good chance you would have given them cause to "single you out".

I'm thinking there is more to the story.


----------



## brihard (20 Feb 2021)

MrChickenLeg said:


> Okay, so if I were to be singled out despite that, it would be unusual and quite significant, would you agree?


It would suggest that there is likely another and possibly significant angle to the story that I’m not privy to.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Feb 2021)

mariomike said:


> 4th rule: Stay away from protests. ( Not actually a Rule. Just my opinion. )


I am thinking of protesting against C21, maybe gun owners should block highways and rail lines, seems to work for others?


----------



## mariomike (21 Feb 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> I am thinking of protesting against C21, maybe gun owners should block highways and rail lines, seems to work for others?


Like I said,



> Just my opinion



I'm probably not the person you should be asking for advice on how to live your life.


----------



## ueo (27 Feb 2021)

Just picked up a rumor that 1000+ newbies are expected in CFB Borden soon. Cannot define soon or what the composition of this gang might be. Any ideas?


----------

